#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Академик Зализняк о любительской лингвистике

## Zom

Откуда произошло, как появилось то или иное слово? Эти вопросы вызывают живой интерес у многих. В поисках ответа человек, далекий от лингвистики, нередко начинает строить догадки, основанные на случайном сходстве слов. Любительская лингвистика — не такое уж безобидное увлечение, как может показаться на первый взгляд. О типичных ошибках лингвистов-любителей и опасности дилетантского подхода к изучению языка рассказывает известный лингвист Андрей Анатольевич Зализняк. С его любезного разрешения редакция публикует расширенный вариант текста лекции, прочитанной в МГУ на Третьем фестивале науки.

http://elementy.ru/lib/430720

----------

Ho Shim (05.10.2011), Metalpac (04.10.2011), Tashi_Tsering (03.10.2011), Николай Бе (01.11.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (31.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011), Юй Кан (03.10.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Происхождение слов и родственные слова в других языках можно узнавать с помощью поиска по этимологическим словарям:
http://etymolog.ruslang.ru/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## До

Или тут http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/main.cgi?flags=wygnnnl

----------

Аминадав (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Нагфа

Вот интересно, Задорнов тоже любительский лингвист? а то у него такие порой исследования необычные в русле славянских слов

----------


## Won Soeng

Интересно, а изучение того, какой смысл наиболее вероятно несет та или иная буква, тот или иной звук  - относится к любительской лингвистике, или нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Вот интересно, Задорнов тоже любительский лингвист?


Он профессиональный балабол )

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Кузьмич (31.10.2011), Фил (31.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Нагфа

Вот видео про лингвистику, к сожалению у меня щас не грузится. но когда смотрела, помню что было интересно
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=338204
Наука 2.0. Зачем нужна полевая лингвистика
и вот еще:
http://krasview.ru/video/8313302ca6d8be4
Как работает сравнительно-историческое языкознание. Наука 2.0.

----------


## Нагфа

> Интересно, а изучение того, какой смысл наиболее вероятно несет та или иная буква, тот или иной звук  - относится к любительской лингвистике, или нет?


вроде бы это семантика, в свое время делала реферат на тему.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще-то не зазорно быть дилетантом. Зазорно выдавать себя за признанного авторитета. 
А еще зазорно отзываться о людях пренебрежительно или унизительно. Особенно о людях известных, публичных, заслуживших уважение.

Задорнов - профессиональный юморист. То, что некоторые его увлечения весьма раздражают узко известных авторитетов - это все-таки психологическая проблема этих авторитетов.
Проблема на самом деле гораздо шире. У нас теперь наука не слишком в моде. Пристрастие к точности, доказательности не является чем-то уважаемым, скорее наоборот, можно получить обвинение в занудстве.

И это, несомненно, крайне расстраивает людей, отдавшим точности и доказательности многие годы своей жизни.

Но это не значит, что обличая людей, вольно относящимся к тому, что наука пытается сделать точным, наука станет как-то популярнее. Вовсе нет.

Те же методы лингвистики (как и вообще многие гуманитарные методы, в частности, в исторических исследованиях) содержат в себе значительную долю риска. Об этом риске говорит тот же Фоменко.

Его новая Хронология по рискам ошибочности интерпретаций равна методам основанных на сопоставлении с вероятно ангажированными историческими списками.

То же касается и вопросов археологии, и лингвистики. Все, что содержит в себе интерпретации и опирается на уже принятые интерпретации строго математически не является 100% достоверным.
В какой степени ученые готовы эту проблему признавать - в такой степени они получают доверие общества. Когда ученые начинают истерить, становится очевидным, что степень доверия общества критически низка. Недостаточно даже для основательного внимания к предлагаемым доказательствам.

В этом нет проблемы самой по себе. Проблема лишь в том, что ученые перестают получать финансирование. Их работы становятся непопулярны, а значит общество не хочет платить за чьи-то увлечения слишком много. 

Популяризаторов науки все еще слушают. Но нужно ставить ключевые вопросы и давать на них три формы ответов. Короткие намеки, точные указания, пространные объяснения.

Если общество прислушивается к вопросам, на которые нет ответов, либо ответы достаточно сложны для понимания, либо ответы трудно найти - общество будет верить тем, кто эти вопросы поднимает и муссирует.

А ученым хорошо бы снова научиться продавать свой товар. Срок контракта с обществом, когда наука априори считалась ходовым товаром - исчерпан. Из рая наука низвергнута в мир ревнивых богов. А там - другие правила существования.

----------

Vladiimir (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно, а изучение того, какой смысл наиболее вероятно несет та или иная буква, тот или иной звук  - относится к любительской лингвистике, или нет?


Зависит от подхода к изучению. Проблема дилетантов не в том, что они пытаются раздумывать над смыслом слов, а в том, что свои ощущения по этому поводу они выдают за научную истину.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зависит от подхода к изучению. Проблема дилетантов не в том, что они пытаются раздумывать над смыслом слов, а в том, что свои ощущения по этому поводу они выдают за научную истину.


Это проблема не дилетантов, а мошенников. Не нужно смешивать их в одну кучу. Все исследователи чего-то нового для себя - сначала в этом дилетанты. И если в каком-то вопросе идти не за кем (то ли никто этим путем не ходил так далеко, то ли неизвестно, кто ходил, то ли никто не видел этого пути вовсе) - исследователь становится в этом вопросе главным экспертом. В этом нет никакого мошенничества. 

Чистоплотность исследователя мало связана с объемом его знаний в исследуемой области.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это проблема не дилетантов, а мошенников. Не нужно смешивать их в одну кучу. Все исследователи чего-то нового для себя - сначала в этом дилетанты. И если в каком-то вопросе идти не за кем (то ли никто этим путем не ходил так далеко, то ли неизвестно, кто ходил, то ли никто не видел этого пути вовсе) - исследователь становится в этом вопросе главным экспертом. В этом нет никакого мошенничества. 
> 
> Чистоплотность исследователя мало связана с объемом его знаний в исследуемой области.


Согласен. Я думаю, Зализняк под дилетантами понимает именно таких мошенников.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Популяризаторов науки все еще слушают. Но нужно ставить ключевые вопросы и давать на них три формы ответов. Короткие намеки, точные указания, пространные объяснения.
> 
> Если общество прислушивается к вопросам, на которые нет ответов, либо ответы достаточно сложны для понимания, либо ответы трудно найти - общество будет верить тем, кто эти вопросы поднимает и муссирует.
> 
> А ученым хорошо бы снова научиться продавать свой товар. Срок контракта с обществом, когда наука априори считалась ходовым товаром - исчерпан. Из рая наука низвергнута в мир ревнивых богов. А там - другие правила существования.


Как можно так менторски и коммерчески говорить о науках гуманитарных -- той же лингвистике или археологии, которые никогда не были товаром, тем более -- ходовым?

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Лингвитстика, кстати, не такая уж и гуманитарная науки и имеет много общего с математикой.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, почему мы можем говорить о зарплатах ученых, о фондах, о грандах, о стипендиях, но не можем говорить о продукте науки, который получает общество и об удовлетворенности этим продуктом?

----------


## Zom

> Задорнов - профессиональный юморист. То, что некоторые его увлечения весьма раздражают узко известных авторитетов - это все-таки психологическая проблема этих авторитетов.


Думаю, если бы он всегда "просто бы шутил", то как раз-таки не раздражал бы узко известных авторитетов ,)

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, почему мы можем говорить о зарплатах ученых, о фондах, о грандах, о стипендиях, но не можем говорить о продукте науки, который получает общество и об удовлетворенности этим продуктом?


Лингвистика (чтоб не растекаться на то, сё, пятое-десятое) никогда не была и не будет товаром или коммерческим продуктом, а лингвисты -- торговцами или коммерсантами.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

В.А.Чудинов
Академик А.А. Зализняк - любитель?  :EEK!:

----------

Won Soeng (05.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, чем Вас так обидели торговцы и коммерсанты? 

Лингвисты зарабатывают на свой хлеб давая обществу полезный продукт. И осознавать пользу своего труда для общества просто обязаны. И уметь эту пользу объяснить. Потому что проблемы у ученых начинаются, когда общество задумывается о пользе тех или иных занятий. И обижаться на эти вопросы не надо. а тем более становиться в высокомерную позу и ставить себя выше торговцев и коммерсантов. Деятельность защищенная от доказательств пользы этой деятельности тяготеет к полной бесполезности.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Лингвисты зарабатывают на свой хлеб давая обществу полезный продукт. И осознавать пользу своего труда для общества просто обязаны. И уметь эту пользу объяснить. Потому что проблемы у ученых начинаются, когда общество задумывается о пользе тех или иных занятий. И обижаться на эти вопросы не надо. а тем более становиться в высокомерную позу и ставить себя выше торговцев и коммерсантов. Деятельность защищенная от доказательств пользы этой деятельности тяготеет к полной бесполезности.


Что вы подразумеваете под "обществом"? Лингвистика создает продукт не для общества, а сообществам. Для кого-то есть польза от лингвистики. Для кого-то нет. Для меня лично, непосредственно, нет никакой "пользы" от астрофизики, что, я должен минусик ставить? По сумме такого обсуждения обществом, все узкоспециализированные науки окажутся абсолютно бесполезными))

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012), Юй Кан (05.10.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Юй Кан, почему мы можем говорить о зарплатах ученых, о фондах, о грандах, о стипендиях, но не можем говорить о продукте науки, который получает общество и об удовлетворенности этим продуктом?


Я не знаю, почему вы можете говорить о фондах и зарплатах. Мне кажется, это совершенно вас не касается))

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Марина В (29.11.2012), Юй Кан (05.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что вы подразумеваете под "обществом"? Лингвистика создает продукт не для общества, а сообществам. Для кого-то есть польза от лингвистики. Для кого-то нет. Для меня лично, непосредственно, нет никакой "пользы" от астрофизики, что, я должен минусик ставить? По сумме такого обсуждения обществом, все узкоспециализированные науки окажутся абсолютно бесполезными))


Встречный вопрос - что есть сообщество? 

А польза определяется конечно же не профанами, но профанам должна быть доносимая плюс минус остановка

Иначе прысну устроят бунт

Потому что каждый платит свой налог со своего труда.

И когда люди осознают истиный Размер налога, вопрос "не ваше дело" легко переходит в плоскость кто кого перекричит

Так, для справочки. Человек получает около 17% эквивалента своих усилий. В зависимости от страны, профессии, статуса цифра меняется от 15 до 19%

Справедливости ради стоит сказать, что это довольно эффективно. Надо содержать детей, родителей, больных и немощных и т.п.

Но это значит, что каждый вправе спросить соседа, чем он занят.
Не боги горшки обжигают. И понимать сколько нужно денег выделить ученым стоит каждому. Хотя бы чтобы доверять тем, кому не избежать подобных решений

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Но это значит, что каждый вправе спросить соседа, чем он занят.
> Не боги горшки обжигают. И понимать сколько нужно денег выделить ученым стоит каждому. Хотя бы чтобы доверять тем, кому не избежать подобных решений


Да, не ваше это дело совершенно, чем занят сосед. Налоговой полиции, - экспертного сообщества в вопросах экономических взаимоотношений в обществе)) В обсуждаемой статье есть как раз по этому поводу - подмена фундаментальных знаний на веру в остроту и силу собственного интеллекта. И про аппеляцию к народной пользе в вопросах науки тоже. Тема интересная, потенциально многостраничная. Жаль не по теме форума)

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Марина В (29.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011), Юй Кан (05.10.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> В.А.Чудинов
> Академик А.А. Зализняк - любитель?


http://chudinologia.livejournal.com/...?thread=175430

----------


## Юй Кан

> Лингвисты зарабатывают на свой хлеб давая обществу полезный продукт. И осознавать пользу своего труда для общества просто обязаны. И уметь эту пользу объяснить. Потому что проблемы у ученых начинаются, когда общество задумывается о пользе тех или иных занятий. И обижаться на эти вопросы не надо. а тем более становиться в высокомерную позу и ставить себя выше торговцев и коммерсантов. Деятельность защищенная от доказательств пользы этой деятельности тяготеет к полной бесполезности.


Человек, берущийся менторски/назидательно, исходя лишь из коммерческого подхода, рассуждать о лингвистике, в которой он ни-че-го-шень-ки не понимает (напомнить диалоги о переводах и словарях?), да ещё и о том, как, мол, должны (!) пиарить себя в обществе лингвисты, -- всего лишь профан, возомнивший себя эффективным менеджером в сфере лингвистики, никогда не работавшей на рынок или по соц. заказу.
Напомню пушкинское: "Суди, дружок, не выше сапога!".

----------

Дондог (06.10.2011), Марина В (29.11.2012), Фил (05.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> http://chudinologia.livejournal.com/...?thread=175430


Это ж надо так ненавидеть кого-то! Читал и плевался. Тошнотворный опус.  :EEK!:

----------


## sergey

> В.А.Чудинов
> Академик А.А. Зализняк - любитель?


Заметка Чудинова подтверждает правоту Зализняка. Чудинов демонстрирует то ли неумение понять фразу на русском языке, то ли им целенаправленно искажается понятный смысл фразы. В разговоре о филологии притягиваются националистические соображения. Чудинов путает написание и произнесение слов и т.д.

----------

Дондог (06.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Заметка Чудинова подтверждает правоту Зализняка. Чудинов демонстрирует то ли неумение понять фразу на русском языке, то ли им целенаправленно искажается понятный смысл фразы. В разговоре о филологии притягиваются националистические соображения. Чудинов путает написание и произнесение слов и т.д.


Это не заметка, а подробный комментарий выступления Зализняка. По-моему, Чудинов вполне профессиональный филолог: д. филос. наук, проф., акад. РАЕН, автор 364 публикаций (из них 10 монографий), в 1967 г. окончил физич. ф-тет МГУ, владеет немецким и английским. Область научных исследований — славянские мифология и палеография. Дешифровал славянское слоговое письмо — руницу и прочитал более 2 000 надписей. По надписям разных эпох (от палеолита до средних вв.) 12-ый год (с 1995года) читает публичные лекции в Центральном лектории Политехнического музея. Председатель Комиссии по истории культуры Древней и Средневековой Руси РАН. 
 Но дело, по-видимому, отнюдь не в демаркации профессионализма и дилетантизма, а в споре конкурирующих направлений в отечественной филологии:


> Опять замечательно: Зализняк твёрдо понимает, что азы лингвистики излагать нелепо, но - по какому-то странному стечению обстоятельств - начинает их излагать. Ведь в школе изучается такая дисциплина, как русский язык, причем, в том числе, и в историческом аспекте. А далее, он признаёт, что сложилось целое любительское направление, в сущности, довольно однообразное в своих декларациях и в своем способе действия. Что ж, любое научное направление как раз и отличается единством методов. А вот действия любителей как раз таким единством не обладают, каждый поступает по-своему. Это я могу сказать как методолог науки. Так что тут академик, как бы это помягче выразиться, ... говорит не вполне профессионально. Естественно, что конкурирующее направление он считает дилетантским, поскольку ему новые методы исследование неизвестны. 
> 
> http://chudinov.ru/zalizniak/1/

----------


## Vega

> Это не заметка, а подробный комментарий выступления Зализняка. По-моему, Чудинов вполне профессиональный филолог: д. филос. наук, проф., акад. РАЕН, автор 364 публикаций (из них 10 монографий), в 1967 г. окончил физич. ф-тет МГУ, владеет немецким и английским. Область научных исследований — славянские мифология и палеография. Дешифровал славянское слоговое письмо — руницу и прочитал более 2 000 надписей. По надписям разных эпох (от палеолита до средних вв.) 12-ый год (с 1995года) читает публичные лекции в Центральном лектории Политехнического музея. Председатель Комиссии по истории культуры Древней и Средневековой Руси РАН. 
>  Но дело, по-видимому, отнюдь не в демаркации профессионализма и дилетантизма, а в споре конкурирующих направлений в отечественной филологии:



коллекция лингвофриков:
http://lingvofreaks.narod.ru/

----------


## Aion

> коллекция лингвофриков:
> http://lingvofreaks.narod.ru/



В.А.Чудинов
Противники лингвофриков – мои друзья  :Cool:

----------


## Дондог

> Это не заметка, а подробный комментарий выступления Зализняка. По-моему, Чудинов вполне профессиональный _филолог_: д. *филос*. наук, проф., акад. *РАЕН*, автор *364* публикаций (из них 10 монографий), в 1967 г. окончил *физич*. ф-тет МГУ, владеет *немецким и английским*...
> *читает публичные лекции* в Центральном лектории Политехнического музея. Председатель Комиссии по истории культуры Древней и Средневековой Руси РАН.


Что из этого, собственно, указывает на _профессиональность_?



> Дешифровал славянское слоговое письмо — руницу и прочитал более 2 000 надписей


...на фотографии ковра, на скане старой карты, на пятнах на Солнце.

----------

sergey (06.10.2011), Тао (02.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Что из этого, собственно, указывает на _профессиональность_?


Собственно, публикации:
Дешифровка новых видов письма
Cлавянская и неславянская письменность
Исследования по русскому языку
Методика эпиграфических исследований 
Хватит?

----------


## До

> Собственно, публикации:
> Дешифровка новых видов письма
> ...
> Хватит?




Спасибо, поржал.

----------

Дондог (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Спасибо, поржал.


Пожалуйста. За пять минут ознакомились со всеми ссылками, успели запостить сообщение и поржать?  :EEK!:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, не ваше это дело совершенно, чем занят сосед. Налоговой полиции, - экспертного сообщества в вопросах экономических взаимоотношений в обществе)) В обсуждаемой статье есть как раз по этому поводу - подмена фундаментальных знаний на веру в остроту и силу собственного интеллекта. И про аппеляцию к народной пользе в вопросах науки тоже. Тема интересная, потенциально многостраничная. Жаль не по теме форума)


Пожалуй, я действительно не прав.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Человек, берущийся менторски/назидательно, исходя лишь из коммерческого подхода, рассуждать о лингвистике, в которой он ни-че-го-шень-ки не понимает (напомнить диалоги о переводах и словарях?), да ещё и о том, как, мол, должны (!) пиарить себя в обществе лингвисты, -- всего лишь профан, возомнивший себя эффективным менеджером в сфере лингвистики, никогда не работавшей на рынок или по соц. заказу.
> Напомню пушкинское: "Суди, дружок, не выше сапога!".


Простите, Юй Кан, я действительно возомнил лишнего.

----------

Дондог (07.10.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Это не заметка, а подробный комментарий выступления Зализняка.


Да, я сначала не заметил, что там есть навигация и что текст - не на одной странице, а на многих. Но я посмотрел, что пишет Чудинов дальше, по-моему стиль аргументации можно оценить и по первой странице. Разверну то, что я написал кратко. Это - про то место, где говорится о Ширвиндте и и Гердте.
1)Слова Зализняка:



> «Свобода печати и появление интернета - великие достижения нашей эпохи. Но у любых шагов прогресса есть также и свои теневые стороны. Ныне такой теневой стороной оказалось бурное развитие дилетантизма и падение престижа профессионализма. Об этом говорят представители самых разных наук и искусств. Например, Александр Ширвиндт с горечью пишет в своих воспоминаниях о Зиновии Гердте: «В эпоху повсеместной победы дилетантизма всякое проявление высокого профессионализма выглядит архаичным и неправдоподобным».


О чем горечь Ширвиндта? О том, что стоит эпоха дилетантизма и о том, что в эту эпоху высокий профессионализм выглядит архаичным и неправдоподобным. Гердт, видимо, в воспоминаниях Ширвиндта - образец профессионализма. По-моему смысл отрывка вполне понятный.
Чудинов начинает анализировать его и выводит из слов:



> Ширвиндт пишет в своих воспоминаниях о Зиновии Гердте с горечью. Если бы Ширвиндт писал о Гердте с радостью, то читатель бы понял, что Гердт - профессионал. А так - нет.


Он неправильно трактует предложение "Александр Ширвиндт с горечью пишет в своих воспоминаниях о Зиновии Гердте: ..."
Здесь не "с горечью пишет о Гердте", а с горечью пишет (а *что* именно пишет, раскрывается дальше за двоеточием) в воспоминаниях-о-Гердте. 
Но из контекста смысл фразы вполне понятен. Т.е. Чудинов то ли не смог понять смысл отрывка, то ли намеренно искажает его смысл, чтобы доказать, что Зализняк что-то не то написал.

2)Дальше, слова Чудинова:



> Очень любопытный пассаж. Прежде всего, отдаю дань должного: академик Российской АН цитирует не каких-нибудь там Голду Меир или Герцля, мало известных студентам МГУ, а всеми любимых российских же Ширвиндта и Гердта (правда, русские часто произносят эти фамилии как Ширвинд и Герд, но только в силу своего профессионального невежества. В этом смысле русские - самые недемократичные россияне. Было бы просто замечательно, если бы их в России было как можно меньше).


Причем тут Голда Меир и Герцль? Очевидно, это намек на то, что Ширвиндт и Гердт - евреи, не случайно потом идет выделение слова _российский_, саркастическое " русские - самые недемократичные россияне. Было бы просто замечательно, если бы их в России было как можно меньше". 
К чему это упоминание национальностей? Больной что ли для автора вопрос, поэтому ни к селу ни к городу Чудинов пишет об этом? 

3)


> российских же Ширвиндта и Гердта (правда, русские часто произносят эти фамилии как Ширвинд и Герд, но только в силу своего профессионального невежества.


К чему противопоставление _написания_ (правильного) у Зализняка фамилий Ширвиндт и Гердт и _произношения_ этих фамилий русскими. Противопоставление для лингвиста - глупое, потому что написание и произношение отличается  очень часто. Мы пишем "окно", а произносим "акно". Кстати говоря фамилия Гердт произносится и как "Герт" (последняя согласная - глухая). Сарказм с национальной подоплекой - а оснований для сарказма нет, возникает только предположение, что Чудинов не различает написание и произношение слов (или игнорирует это в попытках найти что-то не то в написанном Зализняком).





> По-моему, Чудинов вполне профессиональный филолог: д. филос. наук, проф., акад. РАЕН, автор 364 публикаций (из них 10 монографий), в 1967 г. окончил физич. ф-тет МГУ, владеет немецким и английским. Область научных исследований — славянские мифология и палеография. Дешифровал славянское слоговое письмо — руницу и прочитал более 2 000 надписей. По надписям разных эпох (от палеолита до средних вв.) 12-ый год (с 1995года) читает публичные лекции в Центральном лектории Политехнического музея. Председатель Комиссии по истории культуры Древней и Средневековой Руси РАН.


По образованию он  - физик, аспирантуру закончил как философ и писал вначале о философских вопросах науки. То, что знает английский и немецкий (хотя в интернетах пишут, что его статьи на английском - с грубыми ошибками) не делает его лингвистом. Мой технический директор, физик по образованию, закончил французскую спецшколу и знает английский, французский, немного немецкий, а также украинский и немного польский языки. От этого он ничуть не стал профессиональным филологом.
РАЕН - та еще организация. На Луркморе о ней пишут.
Насчет комиссии РАН - история не совсем понятная (обсуждения есть в интернете), но во всяком случае пишут, что он "давно отстранён от каких-либо полномочий в РАН".

В общем я думаю, что Чудинов с его теориями, в том, что касается лингвистики - псевдоученый, и что статья про Зализняка, повторюсь, подтверждает Зализняка правоту.

----------

До (07.10.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> По образованию он  - физик, аспирантуру закончил как философ и писал вначале о философских вопросах науки.


Я тоже по образованию физик и аспирантуру закончил как философ (и методологией тоже занимался). Может поэтому не верю в святость и незыблемость содержания "академической" науки?  :Cool: 



> В общем я думаю, что Чудинов с его теориями, в том, что касается лингвистики - псевдоученый, и что статья про Зализняка, повторюсь, подтверждает Зализняка правоту.


В общем, думайте, что хотите, но Википедия, на которую Вы ссылаетесь, для меня авторитетом отнюдь не является.

----------


## До

Он неправильно раскодировал последний фрагмент "п", на самом деле там вот что:

----------

Дондог (07.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Пожалуйста. За пять минут ознакомились со всеми ссылками, успели запостить сообщение и поржать?


Достаточно одной таблетки  :Smilie: 

Мне хватило статьи с его прочтением китайского слова 中国.

----------

Ho Shim (01.11.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011), Юй Кан (02.11.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Как можно так менторски и коммерчески говорить о науках гуманитарных -- той же лингвистике или археологии, которые никогда не были товаром, тем более -- ходовым?


Вы ошибаетесь. Лингвистика и археология всегда были ходовым товаром. Просто ими торгуют не на рынках.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Почитал по ссылке Зализняка... забавное сочинение, целью которого является любыми средствами методы офлингвистики возвести в ранг незыблемости, а все остальное объявить нонграта. Преднамеренно или по несознательности.

Одинаково вредно следовать только методам офлингвистики или заниматься неолюбительством. Одинаково вредно увлекаться собственными увлечениями или увлечениями официальными.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы ошибаетесь. Лингвистика и археология всегда были ходовым товаром. Просто ими торгуют не на рынках.


"Ходовой товар, которым просто торгуют не на рынке", а -- где?

Во-первых, лингвистикой не торговали и не торгуют *в рыночном смысле* нигде, да и вообще лингвистика -- дело, в общем случае, не- или крайне малоприбыльное, ибо она никак не ориентирована на рынок или на спрос.
Во-вторых, ныне *очень ходовой рыночный товар* -- т.н. "любительская лингвистика", к лингвистике _как науке_ (со своими законами, наработанными, кстати, за века) отношения никакого не имеющая, но зато ориентированная именно на рынок.




> Почитал по ссылке Зализняка... забавное сочинение, целью которого является любыми средствами методы офлингвистики возвести в ранг незыблемости, а все остальное объявить нонграта. Преднамеренно или по несознательности.
> 
> Одинаково вредно следовать только методам офлингвистики или заниматься неолюбительством. Одинаково вредно увлекаться собственными увлечениями или увлечениями официальными.


А ведь Зализняк высказался и по поводу подобных вариаций дилетантских мнений:



> *Все ли мнения одинаково ценны* 
> 
> Нужно также особо отметить чрезвычайно важный для дилетантов тезис ценности решительно всех мнений (по любому вопросу). 
> 
> В качестве исходного здесь берется положение, с которым естественно согласиться: «Всякое мнение имеет право на существование». А далее делается незаметный, но в действительности капитальный, переход к гораздо более сильному тезису: «Всякое мнение не менее ценно, чем любое другое». 
> 
> При таком постулате оказывается несущественным, изучил ли автор то, что необходимо знать для обоснованного суждения о предмете, и предъявил ли он веские аргументы в пользу своего мнения или просто он очень уверен в остроте своего ума и своей интуиции. 
> Увы, в гуманитарных вопросах эта подмена знания информацией о мнениях становится почти общим местом.


Дальше спорить не буду. %)

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> "Ходовой товар, которым просто торгуют не на рынке", а -- где?
> Во-первых, лингвистикой не торговали и не торгуют *в рыночном смысле* нигде, да и вообще лингвистика -- дело, в общем случае, не- или крайне малоприбыльное, ибо она никак не ориентирована на рынок или на спрос.


Лингвистика и археология очень востребованы в политике, как инструмент власти, вся торговля идет именно там.




> Во-первых, лингвистикой не торговали и не торгуют *в рыночном смысле* нигде, да и вообще лингвистика -- дело, в общем случае, не- или крайне малоприбыльное, ибо она никак не ориентирована на рынок или на спрос.


см. выше. Лингвистика и археология - основы классификации народов, истории. Это очень важные инстурменты политики.
Конечно, ими не торгуют в рыночном смысле деньги-товар-деньги. Скорее товар - политика - общественное мнение - власть.




> Во-вторых, ныне *очень ходовой рыночный товар* -- т.н. "любительская лингвистика", к лингвистике _как науке_ (со своими законами, наработанными, кстати, за века) отношения никакого не имеющая, но зато ориентированная именно на рынок.


Согласен, это все звенья одной цепи. Только неолингвистика скорее ориентирована не на рынок в прямом смысле этого слова, а на рынок умов, паству.





> А ведь Зализняк высказался и по поводу подобных вариаций дилетантских мнений:


Вы не находите, что в данном случае именно Ваше мнение - дилетантское? Поскольку Вы, судя по всему, не в теме? Ссылаться на публицистику Зализняка как аргумент, по меньшей мере некорректно. Тем более, что в этой публицистике он намеренно или по незнанию говорит неправду. Кроме того, прочитайте внимательнее приведенный  Вами отрывок: в нем речь идет о равенстве всех мнений, а я же говорю об их вредности, разница, надеюсь, понятна.

В действительности, т.н. неолингвисты наносят изучению языка такой же вред, как и ортодоксальные лингвисты, поскольку и те и другие находятся в зависимости от своих собственных убеждений.




> Дальше спорить не буду. %)


Спорить тут собственно не о чем, я же не защищаю неолингвиков )) Я говорю только о внимательном отношении к языку и об ограниченности подходов офлингвистики, как правило. Статья Зализняка - популистская с наслоениями неправды и цена ей не больше чем построениям неолингвиков.
Вот как-то так примерно.

----------

Won Soeng (31.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Немало великих открытий сделали дилетанты.
В конечном итоге, отрицать явную смысловую нагрузку отдельных звуков и букв, так же как их сочетаний - неразумно. Причем вполне статистически можно изучать некие тенденции, образующие смысл слова, коррелирующие со смыслами отдельных букв. 

То, что, нередко, люди собственные исследования прикрывают, якобы, более древними учениями - это, несомненно, мошенничество. 
Но от своего имени говорить о смысле букв и расшифровки смыслов слов - вполне допустимо и уместно.
Нередко это помогает открыть неочевидные, но верные коннотации, отсутствующие в словарях, или раскрытые в словарях однобоко, утилитарно, в рамках ограниченного контекста. 
Этимология слов, несомненно, наука, поскольку имеет научную основу и методологию
Однако и лингвофрик может применять в своих изысканиях вполне научную методологию, подобную, например, расшифровке генома.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну и насчет рынка. Всякая наука двигается людьми, либо зарабатывающих чем-то другим, и финансирующим свои исследования самостоятельно, либо группой заинтересованных в определенных результатах лиц, либо на основе долгосрочного контракта с обществом, получая финансирование от чиновников, не имеющих ни необходимых средств, ни личной заинтересованности. 

И первое, и второе, и третье является экономическим феноменом. Поэтому говорить, что лингвисты не торгуют своими исследованиями - весьма некорректно. Получая зарплату, за счет грантов или за счет бюджета, они вполне регулярно участвуют в перераспределении средств. И если не каждый лингвист в отдельности, то вполне определенные личности, должны отстаивать ценность и полезность этого направления. 

Культура есть весьма ценный продукт общества. Лингвисты и историки ценны обществу тем, что общество, не чтущее традиций прошлого не имеет будущего (как общество). 
Но когда лингвисты вместо аккуратной методической работы начинают возмущаться тем, что результаты их трудов интересны обществу менее, чем, результаты народных же увлечений - это показатель того, что лингвисты попривыкли, что они самоценны и подрастеряли ценностные ориентиры. Такое бывает, во всякой деятельности бывают кризисы.

В конце-концов, речь идет о маркетинге и пиаре. О том, как привлечь внимание общества, чтобы на очередном принятии бюджета не были утеряны и так невеликие средства финансирования, из-за того, что их отнимет чья-то другая деятельность.

И делать вид, что дело не в этом - достаточно лицемерно. Ну или глупо, если эти простые истины неведомы делающему сей вид.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не находите, что в данном случае именно Ваше мнение - дилетантское? Поскольку Вы, судя по всему, не в теме?


ОК, немного о себе.
Поисками разных образофф/букафф на коврах, старых потрескавшихся дверях и т.п., а потом и созданием "особого"/шифрованного : ) языка для устного общения с тогдашними близкими друзьями, увлекался разве что в детстве. Потом это благополучно прошло.
С работами Якобсона, Иванова, Трубецкого... (увы, всех уже и не вспомню, хотя до сих пор где-то на полках стоят их книги) познакомился примерно в нач. 80-х. И было тогда некоторое сожаление по поводу того, что после школы упёрто рвался в физтех, а не на филфак, т.к. понял, что дело это, *как любая наука*, -- очень серьёзное, требующее спец. образования/подготовки, без чего заниматься им можно, конечно, но -- глупо.
"Велесовой..." -- тоже, было дело, "переболел", но без осложнений! : )

А так -- да: ваще фсе вокруг -- вре-ди-тели, ибо пребывают в зависимости, и "в действительности фсё совсем не так, как на самом-рассамом деле". %)

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И делать вид, что дело не в этом - достаточно лицемерно. Ну или глупо, если эти простые истины неведомы делающему сей вид.


Встретив сущность, у-вэя достойную,
      приветствуй её, виду не подавая...
 (Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
*«Вида не подающий —
      мудрейший средь вид имеющих».)*

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> ОК, немного о себе.


ОК, Вы действительно не в теме, просто зачерпнули когда-то давно мутной пены. Это примерно так же как возгласы отдельных товарищей "Я знаю, буддисты приносят кровавые жертвы, я читал!".
Формы разные, дилетантский подход один.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ОК, Вы действительно не в теме, просто зачерпнули когда-то давно мутной пены. Это примерно так же как возгласы отдельных товарищей "Я знаю, буддисты приносят кровавые жертвы, я читал!".
> Формы разные, дилетантский подход один.


И самая ужасть в том, что, чего ни зачерпни, фсё для сознания, не омрачённого ваще никаким знанием (т.н. табула раса), вредно, ибо верить низзя никому! Ура? : )

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И самая ужасть в том, что, чего ни зачерпни, фсё для сознания, не омрачённого ваще никаким знанием (т.н. табула раса), вредно, ибо верить низзя никому! Ура? : )


Не верить никому, как и верить всем подряд - равновеликие глупости.
К тому же, чтение еще не является источником знания. Необходимо применение знаний. Если нет результатов применения знаний, прочитанное следует признать лишь эрудицией, начитанностью, но никак - не знанием.

Вы тут попрекнули меня пренебрежением словарями. Только ведь я ими пользуюсь. Но не останавливаюсь на этом.
Я Вам уже писал - меня интересует функционирование ума и возникновение ума во вполне утилитарных целях - моделирование интеллекта, создание цифровой личности.
Все что помогает мне в этом продвинуться - меня привлекает. Все, что не помогает - не вызывает интереса.

Естественно, что мои представления о терминах могут быть другими. Но вот то, что они поверхностные - я бы не сказал. Противоречия с авторитетными текстами меня привлекают. Но когда кому-то КАЖУТСЯ противоречия при поверхностном взгляде на предлагаемые мной идеи, я не могу воспринимать это всерьез. Каким бы уважаемым ни был сей оппонент. Хотя, признаюсь, безапелляционная навязчивость и мнимая непогрешимость меня несколько раздражает. Есть над чем практиковать. Но я быстро успокаиваюсь, когда осознаю как эта навязчивость и непогрешимость возникают. Заодно быстрее и яснее воспринимаю возникновение этих качеств внутренне и внешне.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не верить никому, как и верить всем подряд - равновеликие глупости.


Неоспоримо! : )




> Вы тут попрекнули меня пренебрежением словарями. Только ведь я ими пользуюсь. Но не останавливаюсь на этом.


Не, нибожемой ничем не попрекал, констатировав, что не злоупотребляете словарями, т.е., даже зачем-то (?) пользуясь ими, упорно публикуете самостийные вольные или "фантазийные" трактовки терминов.




> Я Вам уже писал - меня интересует функционирование ума и возникновение ума во вполне утилитарных целях - моделирование интеллекта, создание цифровой личности.
> Все что помогает мне в этом продвинуться - меня привлекает. Все, что не помогает - не вызывает интереса.


Т.е., увлекаетесь/занимаетесь не столько буддизмом, сколько моделированием интеллекта и сознательно то так, то сяк искажаете/профанируете (до уровня творца ИИ) в буддийском форуме значения как бы (?) уже известных Вам буддийских терминов на привлекающий Вас лад, не имеющий никакого отношения к буддизму, да ещё выдавая при этом эти искажения за некую "дословность"?

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Вы не находите, что в данном случае именно Ваше мнение - дилетантское? Поскольку Вы, судя по всему, не в теме?





> ОК, Вы действительно не в теме, просто зачерпнули когда-то давно мутной пены. Это примерно так же как возгласы отдельных товарищей "Я знаю, буддисты приносят кровавые жертвы, я читал!". Формы разные, дилетантский подход один.


Вы Чудинов?)





> Одинаково вредно следовать только методам офлингвистики или заниматься неолюбительством. Одинаково вредно увлекаться собственными увлечениями или *увлечениями официальными*.






> В действительности, т.н. неолингвисты *наносят изучению языка такой же вред, как и ортодоксальные лингвисты*, поскольку и те и другие находятся в зависимости от своих собственных убеждений.


Расскажите тем кто "не в теме" какие есть альтернативы "офлингвистике" и "неолюбительству".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е., увлекаетесь/занимаетесь не столько буддизмом, сколько моделированием интеллекта и сознательно то так, то сяк искажаете/профанируете (до уровня творца ИИ) в буддийском форуме значения как бы (?) уже известных Вам буддийских терминов на привлекающий Вас лад, не имеющий никакого отношения к буддизму, да ещё выдавая при этом эти искажения за некую "дословность"?


Если Вы так воспринимаете фразу "высказываю свое мнение", ну, что ж, дело Ваше. У меня есть цель, есть задачи, я их решаю. Попутно высказываю, что и как понял. Когда в памяти свежи источники - цитирую их. Хотя обычно проходит немало времени, пока я перевариваю и усваиваю прочитанное. Поэтому и скучаю в дискуссиях с Вами. Ведь Вас можно заменить словарями и источниками - зачем мне посредник? К тому же страшащийся "искажений" и "профанации", даже не вдаваясь в детали, просто потому, что не соответствует словарям? А я вот уверен в своих трактовках и, нередко, сомневаюсь в некомпетентных переводах, поскольку ни один из этих переводчиков - не Будда и не Архат. Да и мнений разных - немало. С чего мы мне соглашаться с теми, которые выбираете Вы? Меня интересует внутренняя непротиворечивость модели, а не чьи-то мнения о том, как нужно бессистемно и вне контекста понимать отдельные термины. Есть много разных школ. И сравнивать разные школы поверхностным рассмотрением вырванных из системы комментариев - занятие глупое, даже вредное. 

Тем не менее - мне интересны разные школы. А занятия моделированием ИИ только задают мотивацию глубокого, а не формального изучения. У меня есть метод проверки. Да, этот метод нетрадиционный. Он даже порицаемый. Потому что правильно проверять реализуя эти знания непосредственно в практике совершенствования ума, а не моделируя их на уровне - как это может быть устроено в виде алгоритма. Тем не менее, я регулярно практикую вполне традиционную практику и стараюсь ее совершенствовать с учетом открывающихся мне истин. Но практика сильно отстает от общих представлений. 
Более того, практика эта вообще не нуждается в представлениях и, вполне возможно, тормозится из-за привязанности к рассуждениям и размышлениям. 

И тем не менее, я не доверяю Вашим оценкам, потому что не считаю Ваши знания более глубокими или совершенными, и не интересуюсь Вашими знаниями. И вполне уважительно относился бы к Вам, не будь Вы столь навязчивы в Вашем желании возразить, свести все мои представления к профанации или искажению. Я не доверяю Вашим суждениям, поскольку по Вашему поведению не вижу Вашей компетентности в реализации хотя бы базовых основ, склонен думать, что Вы формалист, даже не пытающийся применять полученные знания. Хотя здесь я Вам не судья - я не знаю Вас и сужу только по малости проявлений. Иногда Вы можете оказаться полезным, указав на противоречие, но не льстите себе - это не так уж часто. Куда чаще цепляет Ваша манера себя вести, чем то, что Вы при этом говорите. И куда чаще полезную информацию я получаю совсем не в Ваших сообщениях.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не, нибожемой ничем не попрекал, констатировав, что не злоупотребляете словарями, т.е., даже зачем-то (?) пользуясь ими, упорно публикуете самостийные вольные или "фантазийные" трактовки терминов.


Как мог, постарался объяснить Вам, зачем пользуюсь словарями и отчего публикую лишь то, чему в данный момент наиболее доверяю, так или иначе сопоставив и осмыслив. И если это не совпадает со словарями - меня это нимало не тревожит. Куда больше меня тревожит, когда что-то осмысленное - не работает. Это повод к переосмыслению. А то, что кто-то упоминает о словаре - повод только еще раз прочитать и, если это не противоречит уже осмысленному, оставить на совести составителя словаря. Ибо этот составитель - вовсе не Будда и вполне может заблуждаться. Может быть всего в одной букве или одном слове. И уже не понимать или понимать ошибочно написанное или сказанное.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> И самая ужасть в том, что, чего ни зачерпни, фсё для сознания, не омрачённого ваще никаким знанием (т.н. табула раса), вредно, ибо верить низзя никому! Ура? : )


Это Вы какую-то хрень написали, извините.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Вы Чудинов?)


Не совсем понял ход Вашей мысли ) Нет, не Чудинов, и не являюсь его сторонником.




> Расскажите тем кто "не в теме" какие есть альтернативы "офлингвистике" и "неолюбительству".


То есть какие альтернативы жесткой приверженности догмам и дилетантизму? )
Внимательное, вдумчивое, непредвзятое  отношение к языку на основе всего того опыта, который есть на сегодня для исследований.

----------

Aion (31.10.2011), Won Soeng (31.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы так воспринимаете фразу "высказываю свое мнение", ну, что ж, дело Ваше.


Это было ответом не на "высказываю своё мнение", а на Ваше же:



> Я Вам уже писал - меня интересует функционирование ума и возникновение ума во вполне утилитарных целях - моделирование интеллекта, создание цифровой личности.
>  Все что помогает мне в этом продвинуться - меня привлекает. Все, что не помогает - не вызывает интереса.


В свете этого, не могли бы Вы искренне пояснить, почему уже в который раз передёргиваете, подменяя собственное конкретное высказывание, на которое Вам был дан ответ, другим, а то и попросту извращая сказанное мной?




> Поэтому и скучаю в дискуссиях с Вами.
> [...]
> я не доверяю Вашим оценкам
> [...]
> куда чаще полезную информацию я получаю совсем не в Ваших сообщениях.


Тогда зачем регулярно вступаете, а то и сами же инициируете (как, к примеру, в этом треде) спор со мной, заранее зная, чем это закончится?

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## До

> То есть какие альтернативы жесткой приверженности догмам и дилетантизму? )


Нет, какие есть альтернативы "официальной науке" (а не "жесткой приверженности догмам") и "неолюбительству".

Все кто не профессионально занимаются (не кандидаты/доктора и т.п.) _соответствующей_ наукой в этой сфере - дилетанты.

И при этом говорим о _альтернативе_ "официальной науке" и "неолюбительству":



> Внимательное, вдумчивое, непредвзятое  отношение к языку на основе всего того опыта, который есть на сегодня для исследований.


Т.е. дилетантизм? )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. дилетантизм? )


Есть ещё вариант "профессиональный дилетантизм" -- ни к профессионализму, ни к дилетантизму как таковым отношения вообще не имеющий! %)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нет, какие есть альтернативы "официальной науке" (а не "жесткой приверженности догмам") и "неолюбительству".


Не догмам скорее, наверное более правильно будет сказать - официально принятому направлению, поправлюсь. У Вас несколько юношеское понимание науки, извините. Реальная наука сегодня очень далека от такого понимания. На эту тему (ангажированность науки) на западе вообще очень много выходит материалов, все очень плохо с этим, во всем мире, и на западе и у нас. Гугль в помощь. Об альтернативе научной колее и поверхностности дилетантизма я написал выше.




> Все кто не профессионально занимаются (не кандидаты/доктора и т.п.) _соответствующей_ наукой в этой сфере - дилетанты.


Правда? )) Вы плохо знаете историю науки, даже популярную. Перу, как Вы говорите, дилетантов, принадлежит множество достижений в науке. Шлиман, Кирхгоф, Кавендиш, Пастер, Боме, Лавуазье - этот список можно продолжать очень долго.





> И при этом говорим о _альтернативе_ "официальной науке" и "неолюбительству":
> Т.е. дилетантизм? )


Это Вы о своем о чем-то. Ваши убеждения - Вы ими и играйте, верно? )

зы По правилам русского языка следует писать "об альтернативе".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда зачем регулярно вступаете, а то и сами же инициируете (как, к примеру, в этом треде) спор со мной, заранее зная, чем это закончится?


Потому что пренебрежительное отношение ничем не лучше пристрастного. Вы ведь поступаете точно так же. Значит - на что-то надеетесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть ещё вариант "профессиональный дилетантизм" -- ни к профессионализму, ни к дилетантизму как таковым отношения вообще не имеющий! %)


Любой (категорически) профессионализм начинается с любительства (дилетантизм, правда, не совсем любительство, это скорее оценка недопрофессионалами наивных попыток любителей, а вот БЫТЬ дилетантом - невозможно). Упреки в дилетантизме - это прежде всего зазнайство (для эмоционально незрелого, комплексующего профессионала) или страх критики (для не профессионала, лебезящего перед профессионализмом, мечтающем, но из-за страха не делающего попыток и подавляющего любые попытки других получить вместо него жаждаемые почести).

Если бы Вы во всем боялись показаться дилетантом - Вы бы даже ходить не научились. Так бы и лежали в люльке покрываясь потом от страха упасть.
Люди, попрекающие других дилетантизмом - чаще всего мало что из себя представляют. Это защитная реакция на потерю (или угрозу потери) авторитета.

Профессионалу ничего не стоит учить не попрекая. А вот претенденту (прежде всего в собственных глазах) на профессионализм, никак не получающего жаждаемых заслуг - обидно и досадно каждый раз доказывать, что он не ровня окружающим.

Так что не надо распространять личные комплексы, а тем более понуждать к ним. Быть любителем - не зазорно. Зазорно выдавать себя за профессионала, присваивать себе регалии, прикрывать свое незнание авторитетными цитатами и НИЧЕГО при этом профессионального не делать. Еще более зазорно презрительно насмехаться над наивными попытками любителей постичь профессиональные поприща. Даже не зазорно. Позорно.

Настоящий профессионал скорее воспользуется поверхностным интересом любителя и подтолкнет его к профессиональным глубинам. Ну, если он, конечно, не полон страха оказаться невостребованным.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что пренебрежительное отношение ничем не лучше пристрастного. Вы ведь поступаете точно так же. Значит - на что-то надеетесь.


Обо мне -- другой разговор, ответьте за себя, в частности -- почему или зачем периодически передёргиваете и/или извращаете сказанное мною?
И опять у Вас подмена понятий -- разве у меня шло о пренебрежении, а не о том, что, зная заранее итог ("скучно", "не доверяю..." и т.п.), опять и опять вступаете в спор, отстаивая собственные искажения базовых буддийских понятий, вольно трактуемых Вами вопреки не только словарям, но и каноническим текстам?

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обо мне -- другой разговор, ответьте за себя, в частности -- почему или зачем периодически передёргиваете и/или извращаете сказанное мною?
> И опять у Вас подмена понятий -- разве у меня шло о пренебрежении, а не о том, что, зная заранее итог ("скучно", "не доверяю..." и т.п.), опять и опять вступаете в спор, отстаивая собственные искажения базовых буддийских понятий, вольно трактуемых Вами вопреки не только словарям, но и каноническим текстам?


Без умысла, может быть - по невнимательности. Как и Вы, делаете в точности то же. И я не трактую в противоречие текстам, как бы Вам хотелось это показать. Если есть противоречия конкретным текстам, а не Вашим их интерпретациям, покажите эти тексты, если мое понимание им противоречит, я это увижу. Я не держусь за свои интепретации, могу отбросить ошибочные и неточные, если будут на то основания. 
Теперь - отвечайте за себя. Отчего Вы решили, что Ваши интерпретации текстов лучше, чем мои? Больше слов совпадает со словарями?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обо мне -- другой разговор, ответьте за себя, в частности -- почему или зачем периодически передёргиваете и/или извращаете сказанное мною?
> И опять у Вас подмена понятий -- разве у меня шло о пренебрежении, а не о том, что, зная заранее итог ("скучно", "не доверяю..." и т.п.), опять и опять вступаете в спор, отстаивая собственные искажения базовых буддийских понятий, вольно трактуемых Вами вопреки не только словарям, но и каноническим текстам?


Кстати, с чего Вы взяли, что я говорил о Вашем пренебрежении? Я сказал, что пренебрегать Вашими словами (т.е. игнорировать их, не отвечать Вам), ничем не лучше спора с Вами (т.е. пристрастно относиться к Вашим словам).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Любой (категорически) профессионализм начинается с любительства...


Сорь, не с любительства, а с признания/осознания собственного невежества и получения соответствующего образования/подготовки у профессионалов. %)

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сорь, не с любительства, а с признания/осознания собственного невежества и получения соответствующего образования/подготовки у профессионалов. %)


Не принимается. Любитель и без того ничего себе такого не воображает. Он любит и интересуется. А невежество осознает В СРАВНЕНИИ с профессионалом. И получает образование ПРИЗНАВАЯ профессионализм, а не абстрактное "невежество".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Без умысла, может быть - по невнимательности. Как и Вы, делаете в точности то же.


"А может быть ворона, а может быть собака, а может это дворник злой, а может и не злой", но главное -- "сам такой же", да? : ))
Т.е. Вы, может быть (а может и не быть), чисто по невнимательности подменяете понятия, передёргиваете/извращаете высказывания оппонента, напрочь не сознавая, чего творите, даже задним числом, опубликовав это дело и оставив как есть?




> И я не трактую в противоречие текстам, как бы Вам хотелось это показать. Если есть противоречия конкретным текстам, а не Вашим их интерпретациям, покажите эти тексты, если мое понимание им противоречит.


Трактуете-трактуете именно противореча, ибо не можете привести ни одного примера из текстов, подтверждающего корректность Ваших трактовок. А ведь касательно Ваших толкований"татхаты" и "татхагаты" уже показывали -- не я один -- со ссылками и цитатами, и что-то изменилось, кроме того, что очередная Ваша трактовка "татхаты" стало и вовсе "фантазийной" и при этом Вы её всё равно отстаиваете, обосновывая это тем, что, мол, не доверяете ни составителям словарей, ни переводчикам?




> Теперь - отвечайте за себя. Отчего Вы решили, что Ваши интерпретации текстов лучше, чем мои? Больше слов совпадает со словарями?


Не только со словарями, но с кон-тек-стом --  о чём Вы забыли, конечно, чисто "может быть/не быть, по невнимательности" -- сутт и сутр, переведённых не только мною.

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, с чего Вы взяли, что я говорил о Вашем пренебрежении? Я сказал, что пренебрегать Вашими словами (т.е. игнорировать их, не отвечать Вам), ничем не лучше спора с Вами (т.е. пристрастно относиться к Вашим словам).


Итого имеем: бесстрастно не отвечать на мои посты ничуть не лучше чем отвечать на них, вступая в спор с заранее известным результатом, пристрастно/предвзято определённым Вами как "скучно", "не доверяю" и т.д.? : )

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не принимается.


Кто бы сомневался, будучи полностью уверен... %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто бы сомневался, будучи полностью уверен... %)


Возражайте по сути, если есть аргументы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Итого имеем: бесстрастно не отвечать на мои посты ничуть не лучше чем отвечать на них, вступая в спор с заранее известным результатом, пристрастно/предвзято определённым Вами как "скучно", "не доверяю" и т.д.? : )


Нет, правильно возражать, если вижу ошибку в рассуждениях или в воззрениях. Если аргументы оппонента не устраивают - каждый остается при своем.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не только со словарями, но с кон-тек-стом -- о чём Вы забыли, конечно, чисто "может быть/не быть, по невнимательности" -- сутт и сутр, переведённых не только мною.


Не меняет проблемы с заблуждениями и ложными трактовками по причине исключительно абстрактного представления того, о чем идет речь.
Не вижу причины, по которой Вы заблуждались бы меньше, чем я или кто-либо другой. Поведение выдает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возражайте по сути, если есть аргументы.


Чему возражать, если я просто согласился с тем, что Вами, конечно же, сказанное мною "не принимается"... : )

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чему возражать, если я просто согласился с тем, что Вами, конечно же, сказанное мною "не принимается"... : )


Не просто не принимается, а с конкретной аргументацией. Но Вы вправе и просто не принять аргументы, нет проблем.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не меняет проблемы с заблуждениями и ложными трактовками по причине исключительно абстрактного представления того, о чем идет речь.
> Не вижу причины, по которой Вы заблуждались бы меньше, чем я или кто-либо другой. Поведение выдает.


А как насчёт такой причины, что при любом "поведении" сами Вы не можете привести ни одного примера из сутт/сутр, подтверждающего Ваши трактовки, имея ворох примеров, доказывающих обратное?

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как насчёт такой причины, что при любом поведении сами Вы не можете привести ни одного примера из сутт/сутр, подтверждающего Ваши трактовки, имея ворох примеров обратного?


Приводимые Вами примеры из сутр не опровергают сказанного мной. Я прочитал и согласен со сказанным в сутре. Но я не согласен с Вашей трактовкой и с Вашей идеей, что моя трактовка противоречит сказанному. Зачем мне искать примеры, если те, которые приводите Вы вполне подтверждают мои мысли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Приводимые Вами примеры из сутр не опровергают сказанного мной. Я прочитал и согласен со сказанным в сутре. Но я не согласен с Вашей трактовкой и с Вашей идеей, что моя трактовка противоречит сказанному. Зачем мне искать примеры, если те, которые приводите Вы вполне подтверждают мои мысли?


Опять "может быть/не быть невнимательность"? Ведь Вам даны были примеры из сутт/сутр, переведённых не только мною : ). Приведите примеры из сутт/сутр, пусть и переведённых не мною, но подтверждающих именно Ваши трактовки татхаты, ибо моя-то трактовка сопадает с остальными...

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять "может быть/не быть невнимательность"? Ведь Вам даны были примеры из сутт/сутр, переведённых не только мною : ). Приведите примеры из сутт/сутр, пусть и переведённых не мною, но подтверждающих именно Ваши трактовки татхаты?


Берите любую сутру, я с ними согласен. Попробуйте сначала понять, что именно я говорю, а не отметать поверхностно. Может быть Вы начнете со своей невнимательности?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, правильно возражать, если вижу ошибку в рассуждениях или в воззрениях. Если аргументы оппонента не устраивают - каждый остается при своем.


Так где у меня ошибка в рассуждениях или воззрениях касательно термина "татхата", если вся Ваша аргументация на этот счёт основывается на "скучно", "не доверяю", "сам такой" и вплоть до "Поведение выдаёт"? : )

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так где у меня ошибка в рассуждениях или воззрениях касательно термина "татхата", если вся Ваша аргументация на этот счёт основывается на "скучно", "не доверяю", "сам такой" и вплоть до "Поведение выдаёт"? : )


Откуда я знаю, где у Вас ошибка? Вы просто отчего-то не согласны, что татхата это "так сложилось", а татхагата - "так складывается". В голову не возьму, что Вас здесь так задевает?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Берите любую сутру, я с ними согласен.


Не-не, не утекаем : ), ибо вопрос не в том, с чем или кем, кроме себя, Вы согласны, а в том, что ни одного примера, подтверждающего Ваши трактовки "татхаты" привести не можете.

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не-не, не утекаем : ), ибо вопрос не в том, с чем или кем, кроме себя, Вы согласны, а в том, что ни одного примера, подтверждающего Ваши трактовки "татхаты" привести не можете.


Я и не говорил, что могу. У меня другие цели. Когда встречу подходящую сутру, благодаря которой у меня сейчас сложилось именно это представление - дам знать. Если встречу сутру, которая явно опровергает подобное понимание - удивлюсь и буду осмысливать новую информацию. Вы пока только возразили, привели комментарий, в котором я не вижу противоречия, но вижу несколько слепые попытки осознать, о чем ведется речь, и я не вижу, чего такого Вы увидели в этом комментарии, чтобы так уж рьяно спорить.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я и не говорил, что могу. У меня другие цели. Когда встречу подходящую сутру, благодаря которой у меня сейчас сложилось именно это представление - дам знать. Если встречу сутру, которая явно опровергает подобное понимание - удивлюсь и буду осмысливать новую информацию. Вы пока только возразили, привели комментарий, в котором я не вижу противоречия, но вижу несколько слепые попытки осознать, о чем ведется речь, и я не вижу, чего такого Вы увидели в этом комментарии, чтобы так уж рьяно спорить.


Опять "может быть/не быть [*не просто*] невнимательность", ведь:
а) я уже понял, что цели Ваши с буддизмом никак не связаны ибо Вы "увлекаетесь/занимаетесь не столько буддизмом, сколько моделированием интеллекта и сознательно то так, то сяк искажаете/профанируете (до уровня творца ИИ) в буддийском форуме значения [...] буддийских терминов на привлекающий Вас лад...";
б) Вы сами заявили: "И я не трактую в противоречие текстам" + "Приводимые Вами примеры из сутр не опровергают сказанного мной", искусно : ) сведя во второй реплике всё к "моим примерам" оунли и подменив в этой фразе "противоречат", о котором шло у меня, на собственное "не опровергают", как будто у сутт/сутр, содержащих вполне внятные трактовки той же татхаты, может быть функция опровергать (!) Ваши несуразные трактовки, не имеющие к ним или буддизму никакого отношения;
в) кроме фрагмента статьи из Кругосвета были даны не только мною или мои переводы сутт и сутр кои Вы просто игнорируете, делая вид, что о них и речи нет и не было.
И тут мне остаётся только развести руками, признав Вас победителем в очередной "ранговой игре", не получившим ничего и оставшемся при своих заблуждениях и уловках. %)

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот и остановимся на этом.

----------


## Ersh

Если тема в течение ближайших нескольких часов не вернется в должное русло, то будет закрыта. Переходы на личности будут сопровождаться предупреждениями

----------


## До

> Вы не находите, что в данном случае именно Ваше мнение - *дилетантское*? Поскольку Вы, судя по всему, не в теме?


 


> ОК, Вы действительно не в теме, просто зачерпнули когда-то давно мутной пены. Это примерно так же как возгласы отдельных товарищей "Я знаю, буддисты приносят кровавые жертвы, я читал!". Формы разные, *дилетантский* подход один.


АлександрГТ, вы плохо знаете историю науки, даже популярную. Перу дилетантов принадлежит множество достижений в науке. Шлиман, Кирхгоф, Кавендиш, Пастер, Боме, Лавуазье - этот список можно продолжать очень долго.





> Одинаково *вредно следовать только методам офлингвистики* или заниматься неолюбительством. Одинаково *вредно* увлекаться собственными увлечениями или *увлечениями официальными*.


 


> В действительности, т.н. неолингвисты *наносят изучению языка* такой же *вред*, как и *ортодоксальные лингвисты*, поскольку и те и другие находятся в зависимости от своих собственных убеждений.


Официальные лингвисты наносят вред изучению языка? У вас несколько юношеское понимание науки, извините.




> То есть какие альтернативы *жесткой приверженности догмам* и дилетантизму? ) Внимательное, вдумчивое, непредвзятое  отношение к языку на основе всего того опыта, который есть на сегодня для исследований.





> Не догмам скорее, наверное более правильно будет сказать - *официально принятому направлению*, поправлюсь.


Если научная школа отстаивает свою позицию, то это не значит, что учёный, ей принадлежащий, не видит ничего другого как зомби, ослеплённый своим, одним единственным _направлением_. Хороший учёный видит всё, что доступно (и другие школы), а отстаивает то, что считает нужным.

----------

Дондог (03.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так где у меня ошибка в рассуждениях или воззрениях касательно термина "татхата", если вся Ваша аргументация на этот счёт основывается на "скучно", "не доверяю", "сам такой" и вплоть до "Поведение выдаёт"? : )


Собственно, ошибка у Вас в том, что Вы везде навязчиво в переводах игнорируете мнение буддийских ученых и монахов и вставляете свое толкование. Вы привели в доказательство Вашей точки зрения только те сутты/сутры, которые сами же и переводили. При этом, Вы, вместо дословного перевода точки зрения переводчиков на английский (того же Д.Т. Судзуки), игнорируете его перевод, и вставляете свое "татхагата - достигший таковости"  :Smilie:  Не сказать, что это такая уж большая ошибка. Большая ошибка - Ваша самоуверенность, что это именно так. И что таковость - это что-то запредельное виджнянам, невыразимое и непостижимое умом - это в принципе не ошибка. Но Ваше нежелание воспринимать буквальность терминов татхата и татхагата - удивляет. Понятно, что сложилась переводческая традиция (еще до Вас) переводить *хата как *вость. Буддхата - буддовость, татхата - таковость. Но Вы не вникаете дальше перевода. Таковость чего? Алаи? 

В зависимости от взглядов (читтаматра, йогачара, мадхьямика) под таковостью понимаются различающиеся идеи. Да, можно сказать, что таковость это алая, это дхармакая, это шуньята. Но это лишь замена одних слов другими.

Вы критикуете мой подход, тем не менее он весьма практичен. Для меня алая - это не просто слово. Алая - это аттрактор, описывающий всю сансару. И таковость - это именно "так сложившееся". Алая так сложилась, следуя довольно простому принципу упаданы. Достаточно пытаться возвращаться к тем или иным участкам аттрактора, следуя по устойчивым траекториям и прогнозируя желаемые переходы в точках бифуркаций, как в этом аттракторе, как на грампластинке, нарезаются новые дорожки-траектории. Неведение - неизвестность других мест и предположение о том, что они могут быть лучше этого, создает устремления.

Лишившись упаданы, освободившись от иллюзии возникает татхагата - независимость от того, куда в этой точке возникает привычное устремление. Татхагата воспринимает любой участок аттрактора, но не цепляется за него. Может следовать, может перемещаться в любое другое место. Поэтому он обладает всеведением, поскольку может непосредственно обратиться к любой точке фазового пространства и так же может действовать по правилам этой точки, создавая в этой точке нирманакаю - существо. 

Подобные взгляды соответствуют йогачаре, хотя практикуя четыре вида "как это" Сунг Сана, такая практика скорее соответствует школе читтаматры. 
На данный момент я бы не сказал, что любая из школ заблуждается. Каждая из школ рассматривает свою умозрительную модель, но каждая из этих моделей построена на постижении истинной реальности.
Моя же модель построена в форме попыток реализации работающего алгоритма ума. Затрагивая в ней буддийскую терминологию я скорее пытаюсь понять модели разных школ, поскольку моя модель инвариантна к конкретным названиям.

Она показывает возникновение ума буквально из ничего, из пустоты, показывает развитие всей сансары от обособления первого существа арупалоки, обособления следующих существ арупалоки, возникновения первого существа рупалоки, и далее, до разворачивания всех уделов камалоки. 

Мне, в принципе, нет большой нужды связывать это с конкретными буддийскими терминами. Как нет нужды в изучении буддийской философии в рамках практики дзен. 

Для меня очевидно, что Вы спорите лишь в тех случаях, в которых Вы спорите и с другими буддистами, пытаясь продавить свою точку зрения на правильный перевод тех или других слов.

Не надеюсь, что Вы согласитесь, но попытаться, все же, стоило.
Если возникнет большое желание возразить, поучить, наставить - воздержитесь следовать ему. Как Вы уже догадываетесь - нет смысла. 

Но если будет интерес более подробно разобраться в тонкостях взглядов - с удовольствием готов узнать Ваше мнение и ответить на вопросы, свободные от желания уязвить, указать на шесток, навязать свою точку зрения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы привели в доказательство Вашей точки зрения только те сутты/сутры, которые сами же и переводили. При этом, Вы, вместо дословного перевода точки зрения переводчиков на английский (того же Д.Т. Судзуки), игнорируете его перевод, и вставляете свое "татхагата - достигший таковости"  Не сказать, что это такая уж большая ошибка.


Точнее всего будет сказать, что это -- вообще не ошибка, потому как всё это Ваше умопостроение необходимо Вам лишь для того, чтоб дальше перейти на личность оппонента:



> Большая ошибка - Ваша самоуверенность, что это именно так.


Докажете цитатами, что ошибками не являющееся, -- "именно не так"? : )

Аналогично и с этим умопостроением, из коего следует, что и тут у мну -- вообще и "в принципе" -- никакой ошибки нет:



> И что таковость - это что-то запредельное виджнянам, невыразимое и непостижимое умом - это в принципе не ошибка.


А дальше -- переход на личность, сопровождаемый личным удивлением:



> Но Ваше нежелание воспринимать *буквальность терминов* татхата и татхагата - удивляет.


И, кстати, что ж это за дичь очередная -- чудиновская по качеству, как и Ваш неолингвистический : ) разбор "татхаты" -- "*буквальность терминов*"?




> Понятно, что сложилась переводческая традиция (еще до Вас) переводить *хата как *вость. Буддхата - буддовость, татхата - таковость.


Это где ж, т.е. в чьей избе/хате : ) и у кого, кроме BTR, "сложилась традиция" переводить "хата"  как "вость", если "татхата" = "татха" + "та", как, скажем, и "буддха-та", и "шунья-та", и т.д., о чём уже говорилось даже в этом форуме?




> Мне, в принципе, нет большой нужды связывать это с конкретными буддийскими терминами.


О чём и было сказато: *Ваши "модели" и "толкования" будд. терминов не имеют никакого отношения ни к буддизму, ни к будд. философии*.

----------

Марина В (29.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Только зануда может доказывать демагогу. Почитал Ваши споры насчет перевода слова salla, прочитал Ваш перевод ланкаватары ("на основе" перевода Д.Т. Судзуки, без малейшего указания, где Вы несете отсебятину в переводе, основанную только на Ваших представлениях), - и Вы еще хотите, чтобы кто-то терял время на переубеждение Вас? Как только люди Вам верят? Вас перепроверять и перепроверять. В лучшем случае - принимать к сведению и остерегаться принимать за чистую монету. Вы ведь даже не сомневаетесь в своих предположениях. 
Сколько из-за таких трактовщиков проблем в работе бывает, когда по неаккуратным переводам людей, которым плевать на все, кроме своих взглядов, запарывали дорогое оборудование, поскольку переводчик даже не усомнился в своем "точном знании значений слов". Желаю Вам скорейшего пробуждения и постижения таковости.

----------

Дондог (03.11.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

Won Soeng (02.11.2011)

----------

